# Sandgropers Xmas Case '06



## Simon W (12/9/06)

Hiya guys, Is there gonna be a Case this year?

Last years Xmas case thread got me interested in giving it a go this year.
I'm a stove top brewer tho, so the number of participants will decide whether I'm in or out.

Simo

P.S. Sorry if there is already a thread for this, I looked hard but could not find.


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/9/06)

Simon W said:


> P.S. Sorry if there is already a thread for this, I looked hard but could not find.




There is now. Here we go again.

Sandgroper Christmas Case 2006.

The rules.

1) Let n be the number of participants. You supply (n-1) longnecks of beer. This reduced from the original 2(n-1) due to the high number of participants this year.

2) A longneck can be plastic or glass, it contains between 500 and 800 ml of beer, 750 ml is best but anywhere in the range is OK.

3) You make the absolute best beer you can at your current level of brewing, for the pleasure of your brewing brethren.

4) All beers must be labelled.

5) We dont care what you are going to make, dont post your beer style to this thread, we dont get hung up on that sort of thing.

6) Once you commit, there is NO BACKING OUT. One year, one participant ended up buying commercial beer to meet his case obligations. We didnt argue, and we didnt let him off!

7) If bottle conditioning, remember, these beers are in OTHER PEOPLES HOUSES. We would rather drink undercarbonated beer than clean your beer off our ceiling.

8) The case swap will happen on 16 December, at my place in Bayswater. You either get the beers there before, or arrive on the day. We do the swap and you go away with a case of finely crafted beers for Christmas drinking.

9) Post your participation in this thread. Once we get an idea of numbers we will set a close off date. Ash in Perth, your presence is required, as is your robust porter.

10) No proxy entries, post personally or miss out.

11) Maximum value of n = 25

*Details updated 22 September as a result of ongoing "discussions"


----------



## Corellion (12/9/06)

Count me in... I've been out of the country for four months, have just moved into a new apartment, ditched my last two brews for infection and thus have a total of 3 stove-top partials to my name... none of which are much better than steeping some bread in watered-down vodka...

BUT: "commercial equivalent" will surface if necessary - I shall try my best in the coming months if people agree...

And ah, I'm with Simon - I may be struggling to create enough beer for 20 people... is that an okay clause on offered participation?


Now, home ... to some Weihenstephan =)


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/9/06)

Guest Lurker
Corellion
n=2

We usually get 10 to 15 participants. If we get a lot more this year, we can switch to n-1, instead of 2(n-1) longnecks. Also, note that with 2 longnecks each, a lot of people provide 2 different brews, so batch size should be OK.

Various members of my family regularly travel Perth-Katanning and also Katanning-Albany, so if brewers down that way want to jump in I can organise case transport.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (12/9/06)

Sounds like its all under control again Captain.


----------



## Chatty (12/9/06)

Just got off the phone from the bride. The news isn't good. She reckons i've got to make some inroads into paying off my house and fix it up before i can build an AG setup.

Not all bad though because she does actually want me to build one so i stop pestering her!

Sorry kids, i'm out till next year. :angry: 

Chatty


----------



## Simon W (12/9/06)

Sweet!, thanks GL

*"....a lot of people provide 2 different brews...." - GL*
hmmm ok, I had considered doing that but didn't think it would be acceptable.

It sure helps me out, coz I only do 10L brews, which is fine for me as I'm a party drinker and 28x 330ml stubbies per brew is just right.
I'll have to do a 3 mash/boil batch for 15 people but should be ok.
Any more and it'll be two brews..... so I'm in 

Sorry guy's, I *HATE* plastic bottles as much as anyone, but getting hold of kingies aint as easy as it used to be.
I'll see how I go, otherwise I'll be buying Coopers plakies.

Labels eh? Wheee, Time to start planning.......

Simo

Are the Coopers bottles 700 or 750ml?


----------



## deebee (12/9/06)

I'm in.


----------



## Guest Lurker (13/9/06)

Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible
Corellion
Vlad the Pale Aler
Simon W
Deebee
n=5 2(n-1)=8 longnecks


----------



## Goat (13/9/06)

I'm in.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (13/9/06)

I'm in.


----------



## ant (13/9/06)

In if you'll take me...


----------



## JasonY (13/9/06)

I'm in. Any plans on capping it at a max number?


----------



## deebee (13/9/06)

JasonY said:


> I'm in. Any plans on capping it at a max number?




I second that idea. Maybe cap it at 13 participants. That means a max of 24 bottles which is a little less than one batch on most people's setups. (That way I can just do one batch and still keep a few bottles for myself.)

Any latecomers who still want in could easily start up a second case. I can see some enthusiastic brewers brewing for both cases.


Can I also comment on the rules and I am happy, as usual, to be shouted down, but here goes: I reckon a long neck is 750ml. At a pinch (or if you are brewing some 8-12% monster) you could use 640ml. BUT 500ml is not a longneck. It's not even a bloody pint!

Just go to your bottleshop every friday night between now and then and buy a longneck or two of Swan Stout. You should have enough by December. If you can't bring yourself to that, buy some plastic 750ml bottles from Coles.



DB


----------



## deebee (13/9/06)

Add to the list as you join up

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible 
2. Corellion 
3. Vlad the Pale Aler 
4. Simon W 
5. deebee
6. Goat
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY


----------



## ausdb (13/9/06)

deebee said:


> Add to the list as you join up
> 
> 1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible
> 2. Corellion
> ...


10 ausdb
11 barfridge (I'll put that one in as his proxy as he is currently interstate)
Asher and BigAl will probably want in as well.

PS Note regarding labels, labels must not be scrawled on the half washed off beer label of your long neck with a marker pen, nor the 20cent size stick on dots. 
(GL mine may have been late but at least ALL entrants got proper labels on their bottles  )

We want real labels


----------



## deebee (13/9/06)

What about ...


1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible 
2. Corellion 
3. Vlad the Pale Aler 
4. Simon W 
5. deebee
6. Goat
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY
10. ausdb
11. barfridge (I'll put that one in as his proxy as he is currently interstate)
12. Asher
13. BigAl.

Are we capping or shall we take allcomers make it n-1?

It's nice to have two bottles of each in case you want to put one away for conditioning. I'm for capping. Other views please?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (13/9/06)

Tony M, the Prague correspondent?


----------



## sinkas (13/9/06)

Looks like Tony M and I will have to do our own festivis case


----------



## ausdb (13/9/06)

sinkas said:


> Looks like Tony M and I will have to do our own festivis case



Nahh, lets make everyone brew high gravity and dilute to suit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deebee (13/9/06)

ausdb said:


> sinkas said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Tony M and I will have to do our own festivis case
> ...




...or extend it to 15 with Case and Tony then call it quits at that. That makes 28 bottles.

Beyond that and it's gotta be bottles supplied = n-1.


----------



## deebee (13/9/06)

Where PE means proxy entry, that would make it...

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible 
2. Corellion 
3. Vlad the Pale Aler 
4. Simon W 
5. deebee
6. Goat
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY
10. ausdb
11. barfridge PE
12. Asher PE
13. BigAl PE
14. sinkas
15. Tony M PE


----------



## Whistlingjack (13/9/06)

I'll be in it.

I'm not in Perth, but do I qualify?

Found this thread late, looks like its done, though.

Edit: If I reply here in person, I get in right?


----------



## Kroozy (13/9/06)

Wow, can't believe that went so quick.

I would love to be in but maybe too late as well.


----------



## Chatty (13/9/06)

The Xmas case isn't only for Perth brewers. I suggest you start a new list and see if you can get a second group together. The second group can quite comfortable run alongside the first one and i'm sure someone will volunteer to be the drop off point for you guys.

Hope is not lost yet :beerbang: 

Chatty


----------



## Guest Lurker (13/9/06)

I am a non capper. I'd rather try a larger range of different brewers efforts, than 2 of each of a smaller range. My opinion is leave it open, cap it at 25 ish, and do one longneck per person. Thoughts from those who have made it into the case so far? PS Dave I agree though if we get one bottle from each they better not be "small" longnecks.


----------



## Whistlingjack (13/9/06)

I don't want to get narky about it, but I see this list was completed by some members nominating others, then "capping" the number. 

How fair was this?

Or was it supposed to operate this way?


----------



## facter (13/9/06)

hi guys...

Am I too late for this? I missed out on the one in mid this year and would lvoe to get on board for it .... 


you realise that if you get 24 people, thats 24 different beers!!!


----------



## deebee (13/9/06)

Whistlingjack said:


> I don't want to get narky about it, but I see this list was completed by some members nominating others, then "capping" the number.
> 
> How fair was this?
> 
> Or was it supposed to operate this way?




Fair comment. Those others were nominated on the strength of their regular participation in the Christmas case over a few years, not in any attempt to exclude. I'd rather have a non-capped case than forum members getting noses put out so sign on up.

Having said that, there is a limit to the number who can participate and there's no reason why those missing out on the first case shouldn't start a second. Like I said, I bet there will be some who sign up to both.

DB


----------



## Whistlingjack (13/9/06)

Whistlingjack said:


> I'll be in it.



So I'm in then?


----------



## mika (13/9/06)

How do the larger sites like Sydney and the such handle this ?


----------



## Simon W (13/9/06)

Whistlingjack, It is kinda fair in a way, most of the guys in the current list were involved with last years Case, and possibly even the year before. 
So they're kinda looking out for their own which is fair enough in my book considering I'm a blow-in.
I think only Corellion, myself and possibly ant are the odd ones out in the list of 15 so far.


I kinda like the idea of getting two of the same, as Deebee points out one can be stored to mature. I think there were a few that benifited from this last year.
However, I'm with GL on the capping issue, so it doesn't really bother me if its one or two bottles.

Different story tho if more than twenty-something people want in! 

_*"Dave I agree though if we get one bottle from each they better not be "small" longnecks." - GL*_
Might have to remove 500ml from the rules and leave it at 700-750ml bottles only?

If 500mL bottles were easier(cheaper!) to get hold of, we could cap at 20 people with two bottles each.....
Anyone wanna try contacting AGI? lol

Simo


----------



## Whistlingjack (13/9/06)

You want brewers to take part in a swap. 

You bung a message on this board and take participants on a "first in first served" basis. You then cap the number allowed.

Then you say "well these other guys have been in previous swaps, so they're in anyway"

I'll say (and moderators take note), this is not fair play!

What's the answer?

Don't advertise this sort of thing if you're not interested in accommodating all members.

*stepping off the soapbox and donning flame suit*


----------



## Simon W (13/9/06)

Theres no need for a flame suit, i can understand why yer angry.
I'm just trying to explain why some people have been added to the list in their absence.

I'm quite happy to relegate my position in the list if you want it.
As it is im up for a massive brew day or two with the gear I've got, and quite a lot of cash outlay buying 3 boxes of coopers bottles, so if you want my spot its yours.

Simo


----------



## Whistlingjack (13/9/06)

How condescending of you, SimonW. I'm not interested in your "spot". 

All I want to say if that the organiser(s) of this swap decided that certain brewers would be included, or excluded, depending on certain circumstances, then the Personal Message function on this board would have been a more appropriate way of advertising.


----------



## Simon W (14/9/06)

????
Condescending? I'm not trying to patronize you, I can see your quite upset about the cap and it was a genuine offer. I only wanted to take part in the case because it sounded like fun, right now it's anything but.


----------



## Whistlingjack (14/9/06)

No offence meant, SimonW, apologies if any taken.

Just have the irrits about the process.

Thanks for the offer, anyway.


----------



## Simon W (14/9/06)

None taken.

I'm all for reducing it to 1x 750ml bottle per person which would set the 'cap' to 30 people for a single 22.5L brew.


EDIT:

*"How do the larger sites like Sydney and the such handle this ?" - mika_lika*

NSW - capped at 28 people, single longnecks/kingies
VIC - capped at 24 people, single longnecks
SA - capped at 25 people, double stubbies
QLD(2005) - capped at 18 people, double longnecks (27L brew!)

Double stubbies sounds cool, I've got a millon of them , but it means more bottling for those that hate doing it, and its also a drama for storage/transporting.

I'm really not phased. Whatever works out to be the easiest for everyone, I'm happy.


----------



## sinkas (14/9/06)

Thought this might happen,

I have just put my "Spot " up on Ebay....get ur bids in people!


Just search for "HomeBrewing, Scam and Wubble"


----------



## deebee (14/9/06)

Ahem, sorry to interrupt, but...

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible 
2. Corellion 
3. Vlad the Pale Aler 
4. Simon W 
5. deebee
6. Goat
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY
10. ausdb
11. barfridge PE
12. Asher PE
13. BigAl PE
14. sinkas
15. Tony M PE
16. Whistlingjack

AND NO STUBBIES!!!






PS Sinkas, if I get a decent bid for my spot, we'll start up the secret policemen's other case.


----------



## JasonY (14/9/06)

sinkas said:


> I have just put my "Spot " up on Ebay....get ur bids in people!



Classic 

To be honest I only suggested the cap as in reality supplying many more than 20 - 30 longnecks is just not going to happen for me. I am happy enough with 1 bottle only if the numbers get big. If it passes 24 its going to be difficult for me to come up with enough beer. 

I am sure this will sort itself out :chug:


----------



## roger mellie (14/9/06)

Shoulder handbags fellas - I thought this was meant to be for fun :unsure: 

If there is a space for an outsider I count me in - dont want to upset the inner sanctum or anything like that h34r: 

RM


----------



## ant (14/9/06)

h34r: 

Will be interesting to see how Capt Sensible's Rule 9 will be applied "...Ash in Perth, your presence is required, as is your robust porter..."

Guys, let's just be practical about this; there has to be a limit to numbers at some point if we make a reasonable assumption that the lowest common denominator in average brew size is 22-23L (with exception of a 10L brewer!), which after losses, will give us 24-25 750mL king browns (and a couple to keep for yourself).

Why not set Case#1 as being 24 single 750mL contributions. For those who would like to be able to keep a second bottle to see how the beers mature, accept that you will need to either make a double batch, or 2 brews, and start Case#2, where your second bottles are contributed, as well as being an option for those who miss out on Case#1. If this is filled, start Case#3...

Just a thought. But let's remember that this is supposed to be about spreading Chrissy cheer and a love of beer. Ant


----------



## Whistlingjack (14/9/06)

Look, I didn't mean to stir up a hornet's nest. I just thought that "capping" the contribution was a bit exclusive and didn't allow for those (like me) who missed the start of this thread and wanted to join in on the fun.

I can contribute up to 28 750ml bottles or 60 345ml stubbies. Whatever you like.

If you want to start a second list, I'm OK with that too. 

FWIW I'd be more interested in a wider variety, rather than two of each.


----------



## BigAl (14/9/06)

Im in again this year.
On hols and not getting onto the net very often, thanks for the heads up Deebee and GL.

No sure when Asher will be on the net on his world travels, but i reckon he is a definite starter.

Bigal


----------



## ausdb (14/9/06)

BigAl said:


> Im in again this year.
> On hols and not getting onto the net very often, thanks for the heads up Deebee and GL.
> 
> No sure when Asher will be on the net on his world travels, but i reckon he is a definite starter.
> ...



Thought you would BigAl thats why I put you and Asher up for it yesterday,
Maybe as a sideline you could contract brew some beers for the volume challenged brewers in our midst on your shiny new mega system


----------



## Hillbilly (14/9/06)

Geez, offline for two days and look what happens  Hope there's still room for a K&K brewer?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/9/06)

Can I be in both cases ?
Where will the second case be distributed from?
Can Vlads Mum be in a case?
Will Case have his own case (sorry Case ).
A case of verbal diarrohea ?
What about Justin case ?
Case closed ?
In case you have'nt noticed......


----------



## Hillbilly (14/9/06)

Guess not..........


----------



## ausdb (14/9/06)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Can I be in both cases ?
> Where will the second case be distributed from?
> Can Vlads Mum be in a case?
> Will Case have his own case (sorry Case ).
> ...


Should it be a Cold Case?
Or an Open and Shut case?


----------



## recharge (14/9/06)

I think i'll wait for next year as i'll be away for this one.
New York for Xmas. 

Rich


----------



## Whistlingjack (14/9/06)

ausdb said:


> Vlad the Pale Aler said:
> 
> 
> > Can I be in both cases ?
> ...



A Coroner's case?

Or a case for the caped crusader...


----------



## ausdb (14/9/06)

Whistlingjack said:


> ausdb said:
> 
> 
> > Vlad the Pale Aler said:
> ...



In reality I think its become a basket case <_<


----------



## roger mellie (14/9/06)

ausdb said:


> Whistlingjack said:
> 
> 
> > ausdb said:
> ...



Cot Case ?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/9/06)

I'm starting my own case.
The Free People of Perths Christmas Case.


----------



## Simon W (15/9/06)

LOL sinkas!

So seems everyones cool with n=1?
If so, updated list has a few question marks:

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler
4. Simon W
5. deebee
6. Goat
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY
10. ausdb
11. barfridge PE
12. Asher PE
13. BigAl PE
14. sinkas
15. Tony M PE
16. Whistlingjack
---
17. Kroozy ?
18. Chatty ??
19. factor ?
20. mika_lika ??
21. roger mellie ?
22. Hillbilly ?

Yeah I know, stubbies was a stupid thought.


----------



## mika (15/9/06)

Willing to be the agent for the second case, similar set of rules. Basically same dog, different leg action.
Looks like there's enough to make it worth while, even if it's a downsized version. So basically we'll run in parallel with the existing set, with a view to catering for those who missed the thread for whatever reason.
Your vote will get my committment.


----------



## deebee (15/9/06)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> I'm starting my own case.
> The Free People of Perths Christmas Case.




Hey! _We're_ the FPPCC.


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/9/06)

Hi Guys.

GL here. You know, the guy that set the rules for this case? Flock me, I go off to a conference for 2 days and it all goes pear shaped!

These things are not democratic, they cant be. If we set up a poll to decide how many bottles, what size bottles, are proxy entries allowed, we will maybe get it organised for Christmas 2007. But I doubt it.

So someone has to launch some rules and spend time organising it. I did that last 2 years and am willing to do it this year. That involves picking beer up, dropping beer off, providing people with bottles, helping people with labels, providing my place for the swap. I do it because I think it helps bring the WA brewing community together. Inevitably there will be a bias towards those who have not only contributed to the last 2 case swaps, but meet regularly during the year to swap beers. 

If it got to the point that I was simply providing an unpaid service while everyone else took potshots at the process, I would have no interest in doing it anymore. But I dont think we have got there yet.

So, let me clarify how I intended this case to work.

I wanted it to be as inclusive as possible. I think it is great there are more WA brewers on this board, and I want to try their beers. That is why I specifically organised potential transport from Katanning and Albany. That is why I suggested people could use slightly smaller bottles if access to bottles, or batch size might prevent them joining. I want to see how their beer tastes, I dont care if I swap 750 ml of my beer for 500 ml of theirs to do that.

The only reason we went to 2(n-1) on the first case was that we didnt have enough brewers to fill a decent crate. My intention was always to go to n-1 if we could get enough interest. It seems we do and I am very happy about that.

I don't think proxy entries are acceptable. Post here in this thread or miss out. I either phoned or pmd the regulars to deliberately give them an advantage over other comers, and that is as far as the advantage should go. I dont have a mobile number for Barfridge (but AusDB, you do, call him now), I dont have a mobile number for Asher (but BigAl Im sure you do, call him now). Anyone have a number for TonyM? I will at least send him a PM.

Lets try to keep to a single case. Number of longnecks is n-1. NO STUBBIES. Maximum value of n = 25. That means 24*.75 = 18 l of beer. You can provide 2 different brews if that batch size is a problem.

These are the rules as determined by me. If you dont like them, set up your own flocking case swap.


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/9/06)

As far as I can see, the participants are:

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler
4. Simon W
5. deebee
6. Goat
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack
13. Kroozy 
14. factor 
15. mika_lika 
16. roger mellie 
17. Hillbilly 

So there is still plenty of room for Barfridge, Asher and TonyM to get in if they log on. If that list isnt correct, reply to this post and edit the list.


----------



## barfridge (15/9/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> 1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible
> 2. Corellion
> 3. Vlad the Pale Aler
> 4. Simon W
> ...



I'm in Cap'n! (nudge, nudge, wink, wink)
18. barfridge


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/9/06)

Oops


Guest Lurker said:


> As far as I can see, the participants are:
> 
> 1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible
> 2. Corellion
> ...


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/9/06)

Very nice work "Barfridge"



Guest Lurker said:


> Oops
> 
> 
> Guest Lurker said:
> ...


----------



## deebee (15/9/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> GL here. You know, the guy that set the rules for this case? Flock me, I go off to a conference for 2 days and it all goes pear shaped!
> 
> ...



So how did the Assertiveness Training Conference go GL?

:lol: 

Seriously though, democracy was a great idea in its time, but for beer distribution I much prefer the benign dictatorship. Now to plan the brew.


----------



## Goat (15/9/06)

deebee said:


> Vlad the Pale Aler said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting my own case.
> ...



splitters !


----------



## facter (15/9/06)

Lurker - thanks for your effort helping to organise things like this!

Ive been brewing for about two years now, and Ive never actually ever met any of you, or even to be honest, anyone at all who was as keen abouit brewing as me - so its a fantastic opportunity to not only try a bunch of diferent beers, but actually get to know people who are as obsessed as me (my friends noticve when i buy things like $200 stainless pots and think im mad).


Im so going to kick up something full on - im looking at doing my first AG in the next month or so...and Im feeling another raspberry-mango weizen coming on. 


Cheers for the inclusion!!!!


----------



## sinkas (15/9/06)

facter,
that weizen sounds bloody good, dont let us stop you.


----------



## Asher (16/9/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Guest Lurker said:
> 
> 
> > Guest Lurker said:
> ...



I'm in!

Asher for now


----------



## Ash in Perth (16/9/06)

Im in.

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler
4. Simon W
5. deebee
6. Goat
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack
13. Kroozy 
14. factor 
15. mika_lika 
16. roger mellie 
17. Hillbilly 
18 BigAl
19 Barfridge
20 Asher
21 Ash

When is it going to be put together?


----------



## Ash in Perth (16/9/06)

Also, what size bottle are they usually in for these?

i bottle with 330mL mostly, sometimes 500ml's.

edit: sorry, just read the thread better. i may have trouble getting the 750mL bottles.


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/9/06)

Ash in Perth said:


> When is it going to be put together?






Ash in Perth said:


> Also, what size bottle are they usually in for these?
> 
> i bottle with 330mL mostly, sometimes 500ml's.
> 
> edit: sorry, just read the thread better. i may have trouble getting the 750mL bottles.




I am in Indonesia the first week of December. I can't accurately predict when I will be here but work on case swap day being 9 or 16 December. Either arrive on the day, or get the beer to me in Bayswater before. Beer needs to be bottled and labelled by that date, doesn't have to be carbed.

Plastic bottles acceptable, or I can probably sort you out with glass 750 s from the pile behind my shed, some may need some cleaning but there are plenty that got piled there when I switched to kegs.


----------



## big d (16/9/06)

Fortunately or unfortunately my move to Perth will preclude me from this years case participation as i dont think i will have time to brew up a storm.
Anyway i bags a spot in next years 07 xmas case be it case 1 or 2 or 3 maybe.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Whistlingjack (17/9/06)

I'll put my vote in.

December 16 fits well with me, for a trip to the big smoke.


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/9/06)

If our most distant participant can do 16 Dec, lets try to lock that in. In the worst case, if I am on a mine site somewhere else, you can do it at someone elses place, or still do it at my place. AusDB knows where to turn the gas on to the bar and Mrs GL can keep an eye on the hounds.


----------



## Whistlingjack (17/9/06)

Thanks, GL

That weekend is convenient. We are picking up a relative coming from Germany. 

On the other hand, if it means you can't be there, then I can drive up the week before as well.


----------



## Chatty (17/9/06)

Whistlingjack said:


> On the other hand, if it means you can't be there, then I can drive up the week before as well.



Jack, I'll be up before then so if it comes to the crunch you can get it to me in KA and it'll make it to Perth. There may be a handling tax involved though :chug: 

Chatty


----------



## Tony M (20/9/06)

Just back to Prague and picked up this thread (thanks GL). 
Been a bit of a war on, has there Chaps?
If the blood has all been cleaned up I shall add my name to this august December list.



Ash in Perth said:


> Im in.
> 
> 1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible
> 2. Corellion
> ...


Just back to Prague and picked up this thread (thanks GL).


----------



## deebee (21/9/06)

So that would make it...


1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler
4. Simon W
5. deebee
6. Goat
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack
13. Kroozy 
14. factor 
15. mika_lika 
16. roger mellie 
17. Hillbilly 
18. BigAl
19. Barfridge
20. Asher
21. Ash
22. Tony M


----------



## facter (21/9/06)

Ash, I may have a few spare 750s around you can use, some might require a bit of a clean though... I usually keg, dont find I use bottles much these days and I have a stack of them, certain theres enough there to give you to get a brew into.


December 16th? aww, guys, you didnt have to go to all this trouble just for my birthday! (15th) hahahaha


----------



## Asher (5/10/06)

Im alive and well....
in short... 
Belgium - sensational
Munich - suprisingly enjoyable
London - a night in the 'white horse' cellar drinking real ale direct from the casks... - totally unpredictable
...
I'm in for the christmass case bye the way...

Asher for now...


----------



## barfridge (5/10/06)

Welcome back mate, good to hear the trip was enjoyable (and you didn't get blown up in the middle east).

On another note, if anyone needs some 750ml bottle, and access to a bench capper, just let me know.


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/10/06)

Welcome back Asher. 

We might close this off soon, as its getting to brewing time. At the moment n=22, you supply 21 long necks. Any more takers for the case?


----------



## Ash in Perth (5/10/06)

This shouldnt really mater but i am going to have 3 different beers for the case. so far i have bottled (PET's) some of my german wheat and some of my 'funky' lager. this rest will come from my currently fermenting oktoberfest. Sorry for the messing around but these were all ready to be brewed when i decided to enter the case swap and i am already brewing more than i drink so i didnt want to do a brew purely for the swap.

Maybe it would be good if people start saying what they are brewing so we dont get a case of mixed american pale ales or something? just an idea.


----------



## ausdb (5/10/06)

Ash in Perth said:


> Maybe it would be good if people start saying what they are brewing so we dont get a case of mixed american pale ales or something? just an idea.



I think that would be against the spirit of the case which used to be in previous years, not sure which section or sub clause of the rules it was but it went along the lines of:
"Brew the best beer you can according to your current level of skill, equipment and ability"
Adjudication here please Capn


----------



## JasonY (5/10/06)

ausdb said:


> Ash in Perth said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it would be good if people start saying what they are brewing so we dont get a case of mixed american pale ales or something? just an idea.
> ...



Im a slack bastard so you will be getting some of whatever I am brewing in the next couple of months  not negotiable. And some of it will likely be an APA


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/10/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> [
> 
> Sandgroper Christmas Case 2006.
> 
> ...




Posting your beer choice would be in direct contravention of rule 5 on page 1 of this thread.

While those eastern staters fill pages and pages discussing what they are going to brew, we Sandgropers just brew it, turn up, swap it, go away and drink it, with a minimum of fuss.

Adjudication delivered.

Captain Sensible


----------



## barfridge (5/10/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Guest Lurker said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



And that's the way we like it. Top stuff Capt'n


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (5/10/06)

Ash in Perth (as opposed to Asher not in Belgium) -
Why not take your PET bottles to work one quiet night and save the trouble of all this brewing malarky.


----------



## Simon W (9/10/06)

With my experience level, I'm likely to brew something thats already in the case. Infact, it's already been mentioned so I apologise in advance!
20-something different brews is great, but the occasional similar style in the case will allow me to compare them and learn something.

Hi Asher, I did a similar trip back in Feb/March, awesome experience eh?

Simo

Edit: Oh and I also apologise to Vlad, I'll be using PET bottles too! Cheapest/Easiest option right now.


----------



## sinkas (9/10/06)

Re: Long necks

anyone still got enough left that I could take some for the event?


----------



## Guest Lurker (9/10/06)

sinkas said:


> Re: Long necks
> 
> anyone still got enough left that I could take some for the event?



I still have plenty left, but am down to ones that have been stored out the back of the shed, so containing rainwater and the odd slug or snail. They would just need a soak and a quick brush I think. Let me know.


----------



## barfridge (9/10/06)

I too have some, recently washed, still on the bottle tree


----------



## JasonY (9/10/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> I still have plenty left, but am down to ones that have been stored out the back of the shed, so containing rainwater and the odd slug or snail. They would just need a soak and a quick brush I think. Let me know.




Hmm slug IPA thats an idea! Kinda like the worm in tequila  Could be controversial!


----------



## Tony M (19/10/06)

Just bottled my Christmas case and managed to fill 21 twenty six ounce bottles. The rest of the keg went to spillage and samples, so if anybody else puts their name on the list, they will get a pluto filled beer of the day.
The bottles are probably more interesting than the beer. Most are 50 year old swan lager except for a prewar one, a Chapman & Jose of Geraldton, an ancient Richmond Brewing Company and a really old unbranded.


----------



## deebee (19/10/06)

Right then. That sounds like a *cap* at 21 bottles each as per....

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler
4. Simon W
5. deebee
6. Goat
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack
13. Kroozy 
14. factor 
15. mika_lika 
16. roger mellie 
17. Hillbilly 
18. BigAl
19. Barfridge
20. Asher
21. Ash
22. Tony M


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (19/10/06)

Too tight to spring for new ones Tony?


----------



## Tony M (19/10/06)

Your mum should have put you on the stage Vlad


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/10/06)

THE 2006 SANDGROPERCHRISTMAS CASE IS CLOSED. n=22. Number bottles supplied = 21. Case swap day is 16 Dec. Time to be announced. Either come on the day and do the swap or get your beers to me beforehand. Now that you are in YOU CANT PULL OUT. I havent actually brewed mine and have to go away for work next week but will find a way to get something for the case, even if I bring back a case of Bintang from Indonesia.


----------



## Tony M (20/10/06)

We call that witchdoctor beer.
OO EE OO AH AH BINTANG WALLA WALLA BINGTANG.
Apologies to Charlie Drake.


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/11/06)

A reminder to Sandgropers about rule 6.

6) Once you commit, there is NO BACKING OUT. One year, one participant ended up buying commercial beer to meet his case obligations. We didnt argue, and we didnt let him off!

There is 1 month until swap day. I am going overseas next week and will be away until 7 Dec but will organise the swap day for 16 Dec when I get back. I am not going to have time to brew the case beer I intended but will bottle a lager I have lagering when I get back.

Get organised guys, if you dont turn up with the beer on 16 Dec we will hunt you down, mug you, and buy your case contribution using your credit card at the International Beer Shop.


----------



## deebee (15/11/06)

Running out of time, and quite likely I will be buying Emu Export for the case this year.


----------



## barfridge (15/11/06)

deebee said:


> Running out of time, and quite likely I will be buying Emu Export for the case this year.


Oh well, that's gotta be better than an extract brew anyway :blink: 

Only kidding, your bongwater black from last year was sensational, I hope you manage to crank something out. Give me a yell if you want a hand with anything, have can opener, will travel


----------



## deebee (15/11/06)

Hey don't knock export. They export it, right?


----------



## Whistlingjack (15/11/06)

deebee said:


> Hey don't knock export. They export it, right?


Umm...no.


----------



## sinkas (15/11/06)

should be called Emu Extract, extracted from a thousand Emus anuses, right into your local pub.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (15/11/06)

sinkas said:


> should be called Emu Extract, extracted from a thousand Emus anuses, right into your local pub.



LOL! My high school art teachers claim to fame was designing the label for Emu Export.....otherwise known as "Red Death" by some mates due to the most hideous hang over caused by drinking >2 cans.


----------



## deebee (15/11/06)

Some fond, if hazy, memories there. EEL was my high school drink. More bang for your buck.

If I can't get a brew together for the case I will treat you all to some of my memories.


----------



## Asher (15/11/06)

deebee said:


> Some fond, if hazy, memories there. EEL was my high school drink. More bang for your buck.
> 
> If I can't get a brew together for the case I will treat you all to some of my memories.



If your going to do it.... make sure you do it properly

Buy the carton now so you still have time to lager it the back shed at 40+ deg for the next month
:wacko:


----------



## Whistlingjack (15/11/06)

Take the labels off and recap the bottles with unbranded crownseals. Tell the others that they have to store it for six to eight months.

Who'll know, until they open it?

By that time you'll be away, with a new identity. 

Better not say any more...


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (15/11/06)

deebee said:


> Some fond, if hazy, memories there. EEL was my high school drink. More bang for your buck.
> 
> If I can't get a brew together for the case I will treat you all to some of my memories.


Similarly, when 17-19 I was mad for a $18.95 carton of Emu Export king browns to swiftly get the wobbly boots on down the local park or out the back of the youth drop in centre. I have been threatening to host a brewday late this summer and maybe an Emu Export clone brewday could be a good start...keep the expectations low and the punters can only be surprised.

Back on topic, going to bottle my chrissy case tonight....I fear I may be a couple of bottles short so a few folks will be getting a 'lucky dip' from recent brews(Timothy Taylors Extra Dry etc).


----------



## PistolPatch (15/11/06)

Excuse the interruption but I just saw GL's valiant attempts to keep things under control. GL, you have it easy!

I posted the following to the QLD Case Swap thread on Oct 25th. Three weeks later and QLD is up to 372 posts. WA - 110! 



> Latest State Case Swap Stats....
> 
> QLD Xmas Case '06 = 207 posts
> Vic Xmas Anytime Case = 170 posts
> ...



I'll sorely miss the QLD brewers. They're a great bunch and play up way too much. Maybe that's why they have such an affinity for the west? One of them has even suggested a WA-QLD Swap - hand-delivered!

Like BigD, I hope I can scrounge a place at the next swap though I hope we'll get to meet most of you before. And, special thanks to those of you who have already made me feel welcome - it's greatly appreciated.

All the best for the Swap,
Pat


----------



## Whistlingjack (15/11/06)

Well, my case swap beer is looking (and tasting) good. I'll bottle it this saturday.

I realise the rules say I'm not allowed to say what it is, but if I wanted to buy bananas on a cloudy day in Germany to put on my wheatbix...


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/11/06)

Whistlingjack said:


> Well, my case swap beer is looking (and tasting) good. I'll bottle it this saturday.
> 
> I realise the rules say I'm not allowed to say what it is, but if I wanted to buy bananas on a cloudy day in Germany to put on my wheatbix...



Time to think about a label then. Ashers from last year might be a starting point.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=5837&st=60


----------



## mika (15/11/06)

Does the beer have to be ready for dinking on the 16th ?
I'd like to leave mine in the fridge for another week (though don't know that it'll do much, except tie up my fridge for future brews).
If I leave it for another week it will only have 3wks to carb up and might be a little "green".
Ajudication plz ?


----------



## barfridge (16/11/06)

We've had bottle conditioned beers bottled the morning of the case swap. We've had beer filled via siphon, in the car on the way to GL's (not looking at you ausdb).

Mine is a bigger beer, and won't be at it's best on the day of the swap, so will come with suitable advice.

The beauty of the WA christmas case is its simplicity. We don't make rules and regulations, just beer.


----------



## deebee (16/11/06)

Mine will probably be bottled on the morning of the collection at the rate I'm going.

Likely to be inspired and named after my dog who died tonight. I just returned from the vet an hour or so ago without her. Kids are devastated. I'm a wreck. Taking her bed out of the car and putting it back in her spot under the house just about killed me.

Now to direct that into a beer.


----------



## barfridge (16/11/06)

My condolances Dave, what a shitty thing to happen.


----------



## ausdb (16/11/06)

deebee said:


> Mine will probably be bottled on the morning of the collection at the rate I'm going.
> 
> Likely to be inspired and named after my dog who died tonight. I just returned from the vet an hour or so ago without her. Kids are devastated. I'm a wreck. Taking her bed out of the car and putting it back in her spot under the house just about killed me.
> 
> Now to direct that into a beer.



Vale Rani


----------



## JasonY (16/11/06)

mika_lika said:


> Does the beer have to be ready for dinking on the 16th ?
> I'd like to leave mine in the fridge for another week (though don't know that it'll do much, except tie up my fridge for future brews).
> If I leave it for another week it will only have 3wks to carb up and might be a little "green".
> Ajudication plz ?



I'm thinking mine will be brewed on the collection day with pet bottles of pitched wort handed over h34r: 

Mine wont be ready for drinking given I haven't even brewed it yet


----------



## Goat (16/11/06)

Sorry to hear that Dave.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (16/11/06)

Condolences to you and the family Dave.


----------



## deebee (16/11/06)

Thanks for those thoughts guys. Well appreciated.


----------



## JasonY (19/11/06)

Condolences Dave  

Well my brew is currently mashing so fingers crossed. Have so far managed to burn out my drill and trip the RCD twice from my dodgey kettle wiring. All I can say is that RCDs are a good thing! 

Afraid its another APA, it was next in my rotation so is what ye shall be getting. Hopefully nice and hoppy! with perhaps a taint of burning wire insulation


----------



## Whistlingjack (19/11/06)

I was hoping to bottle my contribution yesterday, but the yeast is still too active.

I'll have another look tomorrow.


----------



## Whistlingjack (20/11/06)

Capped and labelled...

Now to see if it will make it to the day. Might just buy a block of VB just in case. (Two cans = one bottle?)


----------



## barfridge (20/11/06)

Whistlingjack said:


> (Two cans = one bottle?)


two cans = twice as much ammunition to throw back at you. Then we feed you to GL's little puppies.


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/11/06)

Good point. I'll keep them hungry on the day in case anyone needs throwing to the lions.


----------



## ausdb (21/11/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Good point. I'll keep them hungry on the day in case anyone needs throwing to the lions.



Dallas eat anyone? surely you jest GL  
Alabama on a bad day well thats another story h34r: 
And Tex somewhere in between depending on what sort of mood he's in :unsure:


----------



## Whistlingjack (21/11/06)

Would your dogs be interested in my carcass, soaked in VB?


----------



## facter (22/11/06)

... well, I did my wonderfully proposed blueberry dunkelweizen last weekend ...however, I stuffed it up majorly. 

I dont want to talk about it. I dont want to talk about how long it took to clean up several of over-boiled mash ..and then what happened when I discovered it went all through the cupboards. Miss housemate was not in the least bit happy. At all. I managed to save a bit of it, and put it down but it wont meet the quota required.

$&#$% - never walk away form a boiling pot. Ever. Thats the first, and last time that will ever happen!


The good news. I will be doing a German wheat this weekend, and I'll be doing a pale ale the following weekend. I had really really hoped to do one of my fruit beers for this, but with the extra fermentation period required in secondary Im not sure if it will make it. Im thinking that maybe I will give it a shot, and have the Pale sitting there as a secondary option - if I do the Pale ont he 2nd then it SHOULD be ready for bottling on the 14th or so ...it'll just have to sit for a bit to prime. Im praying that either of them will be ready for bottling by the time the case swap comes around.

Fingers crossed. But Im still in the running.


Oh, also ahve to warn you guys haha. Its my birthday on the 15th, Im going to be feeling reaaallyyy sorry for myself on the Saturday when i drop mine off hahaha


----------



## Whistlingjack (22/11/06)

Bad luck there, facter.

Good to see your "back up" contribution won't be an "over-the-counter" effort.


----------



## Hillbilly (23/11/06)

Will be bottling this weekend, made up two batches as a bit of a safe guard, best one will go in the bottles and the other batch in the keg.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (23/11/06)

With mixed emotions I post - I will absent from the chrissy case swap because my gold fish brain caused me to forget I have a ticket to the Ashes...I stored the match date away in the grey matter as 'some time in December'. .....what time is KO? Theres every chance we'll have the test won by the tea break so I may still make it!

Otherwise, If everyone could drop one bottle off at my place in Lesmurdie and collect a bottle from the meter box I would be much obliged  ...........I will drop my case off beforehand.


----------



## Goat (23/11/06)

Bugger - great gold fish think alike Chilla...

you jogged my memory - I've got a dinner date that night. Fortunately; i) its about 50metres from the Captn's place and, ii) I only have to be semi-sober 

anyway, as I keep telling myself; I can fake sober - and the more pissed I am the better job I do of it


----------



## deebee (23/11/06)

Goat said:


> anyway, as I keep telling myself; I can fake sober - and the more pissed I am the better job I do of it



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mika (26/11/06)

Well...it's finally bottled and....yeah... :unsure:
I'm going to wait till death knock and if it's still a bit iff I might contribute a couple of carton's of VB too.....I really want a Boony doll 

I hope the local bottlo will have a standby sitting in the fridge waiting for me.


----------



## deebee (26/11/06)

Man I really want one of those dolls.


----------



## mika (26/11/06)

I think you can buy them, bout $55, if you buy the VB you've got to add $12 to that anyway and there's only so many cases of VB that one case swap can handle


----------



## JasonY (3/12/06)

Well mine is bottled, once those yeasties carb it up hopefully it will be a hoppy palatable ale. Better be as it put the final nail in my drill while milling the grain.

Better remember to show up to the swap now


----------



## Guest Lurker (8/12/06)

deebee said:


> Right then. That sounds like a *cap* at 21 bottles each as per....
> 
> 1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible
> 2. Corellion
> ...






Guest Lurker said:


> THE 2006 SANDGROPERCHRISTMAS CASE IS CLOSED. n=22. Number bottles supplied = 21. Case swap day is 16 Dec. Time to be announced. Either come on the day and do the swap or get your beers to me beforehand. Now that you are in YOU CANT PULL OUT. I havent actually brewed mine and have to go away for work next week but will find a way to get something for the case, even if I bring back a case of Bintang from Indonesia.



OK I am back in town.

Case swap will be at 2 pm on Saturday 16 December at my place.

I will be there all day, you can come earlier, you can leave much later. There will be plenty of beer on tap.

BUT CASE SWAP HAPPENS BETWEEN 2 and 2:30 pm.

All beer has to be there by 2 pm for this to work. Then people who dont want to hang around can arrive with a crate of their beer and leave within 30 mins with the same crate full of different beers. If you cant get there by 2 pm, drop them off during the week.

Will pm my address for those that havent been here. Reminder 1) all bottles must be labelled, 2) pulling out is not acceptable.


----------



## Corellion (9/12/06)

Hi all,

Just wanted to confirm my existence ... Have been a little non-existent on the brewing front lately because my life kinda got taken over by a million things at once (seven day working weeks suck, as does trying to brew in a crappy little apartment) ...

*BUT:*

I'm here, I still love beer, I still don't know how to brew (but have never lost the thirst to learn) ... and most importantly I will be at the case swap. Despite my best intentions I'll be rocking up with commercial product for which I apologise now (though I promise it won't be VB), but I am still very keen to meet everyone and at least hear some grand old stories about those that found the time and money to accomplish what I could not.

Cheers & seeya Saturday...


----------



## mika (9/12/06)

Well the beer's been in the bottle for two weeks....and it's a hell of a lot nicer than when it came out of the fermentor :huh: . So...I'll be contributing a proper beer to the case :super:

Oh...and just to upset DeeBee....I've got a Boony Doll 

Cya next Saturday !


----------



## Simon W (11/12/06)

I'm still waiting for mine to settle out!!
Damn this is taking ages, anyone else used wyeast 1332 Northwest before?

If not ready to bottle on Fri morning, It's gunna be either the back-up(extract experimental) which may taste dodgy, or commercial.

Fingers crossed.
Simo


----------



## ausdb (11/12/06)

Simon W said:


> I'm still waiting for mine to settle out!!
> Damn this is taking ages, anyone else used wyeast 1332 Northwest before?
> 
> If not ready to bottle on Fri morning, It's gunna be either the back-up(extract experimental) which may taste dodgy, or commercial.
> ...



I have just finished the last of a trial batch of a JS Golden Ale style clone brewed with it (1 smackpack to 5l of wort). It fermented well and came up clear as a bell and the slurry was pitched last night to a special bittery sort of thing that gave the hop back a workout.

Dont worry about the late bottling seems there are a few of us in the same boat, just remember to put a big BEST AFTER date on your bottle!!!!!!!


----------



## Hillbilly (11/12/06)

Good idea, looks like most of us are running late to bottle. If everyone could write the bottling date on the lables we would all know what one to crack first. :chug:


----------



## JasonY (11/12/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> 1) all bottles must be labelled



I may find some time to make some half assed labels but reserve the right to use beautifully hand written white adheasive stickers  Can't make any promises on the quality of the beer however!


----------



## Whistlingjack (11/12/06)

Mine is ready. Date of bottling on the label.

Sampled it tonight and I can say that its OK to drink anytime.

I just have to try and keep my hands off the rest of the brew until saturday.


----------



## BigAl (12/12/06)

Another lager of sorts from the als brewery, lots of Saaz B hops, moderate bitterness. Early tastings had some banana flavours (Think i might have messed about with the fermenting fridge thermostat), though recent drinking from the keg shows no offflavs, hoping the bottles have also cleaned up. Its been sitting at 1C for the last 3 weeks so has had some time to lager.

Looking forward to the swap. :beerbang: 

Cheers


----------



## Ash in Perth (12/12/06)

Can some one please pm me the address for the swap. cheers


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/12/06)

Sorry Ash, must have missed you, pm sent.

Usually case swap day doesnt kick on that long as people are driving, but if you have managed to organise a lift for you and your case, then bring some drinkin' beer as well as your swappin' beer.

For those who have bottled the AusDB fresh wort pack I'd be interested in trying and comparing the different samples if there is a bottle spare.


----------



## Goat (12/12/06)

I had a taste of mine last night....... :blink: 

Weihenstephaner anyone ?


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/12/06)

Goat said:


> I had a taste of mine last night....... :blink:
> 
> Weihenstephaner anyone ?



As you well know Mr Goat, you are your own worst critic, and the year that you initiated the commercial beer approach we decided your original beer was fine. So don't get hung up on it people, put the beer in, and get 21 opinions on how you can improve it. Of those one opinion will be correct, you just have to work out which one.


----------



## barfridge (12/12/06)

Goat said:


> I had a taste of mine last night....... :blink:
> 
> Weihenstephaner anyone ?


Goat, the christmas case swap isn't a beer competition, it's a bunch of mates sharing thier love of brewing. And the occasional munted batch is all a part of that. I'd rather have a not perfect beer from a mate than some stuff you can buy from the shop anyday.


----------



## deebee (12/12/06)

My quips about putting EEL in the case a few pages back were in jest and I would like to echo the lurker and the fridge on this subject. Please put your beers in no matter your thoughts on them. In 2004 I put in a beer I really didn't like (Blunt Instrument Ale) and was waiting for a pasting or some polite silences. In fact a few people said it was one of their favourites and one or two others told me why they, like me, didn't like it. In the end I was better for having put it in the case. True, it _was_ a Belgian and that helped with its enigmatic profile, but it just goes to show there is no accounting for taste.

The honest truth is, I have drunk enough bad batches myself (too cheap to chuck em out) and have developed a valuable skill in tasting behind the off flavours. I would rather drink one of my own bad beers than most bottle shop beer most of the time.

So, falling short of absolute disaster, please put your own beers in. If however you have purchased a crate of Timothy Taylor's Landlord for the Christmas case, ignore everything I have just said: those 500ml bottles will be fine. :lol:


----------



## ausdb (13/12/06)

deebee said:


> In 2004 I put in a beer I really didn't like (Blunt Instrument Ale) and was waiting for a pasting or some polite silences. In fact a few people said it was one of their favourites and one or two others told me why they, like me, didn't like it. In the end I was better for having put it in the case. True, it _was_ a Belgian and that helped with its enigmatic profile, but it just goes to show there is no accounting for taste.


As a Belgian I did like it, sorry I didn't pipe up earlier



deebee said:


> So, falling short of absolute disaster, please put your own beers in. If however you have purchased a crate of Timothy Taylor's Landlord for the Christmas case, ignore everything I have just said: those 500ml bottles will be fine. :lol:


PS Beware of what you wish for h34r:


----------



## Asher (13/12/06)

Barfridge had a great beer at WestCoast brewers on Monday..... Imperial Mineral Water


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (13/12/06)

deebee said:


> The honest truth is, I have drunk enough bad batches myself (too cheap to chuck em out) and have developed a valuable skill in tasting behind the off flavours. I would rather drink one of my own bad beers than most bottle shop beer most of the time.


Likewise...I'm still working through my last bottles of Timothy Taylors Tripel, Steve Urquells Cats Pi*sener and Homegrown Hop ABA(American Botched Ale).....but when compared to the megaswill/tradies carrots (Crownies) that mates bring around, mine at least challenges the palate to identify the many different flavours.

I'm looking forward to trying some of the different beer styles I don't usually brew, regardless of whether they are 100% true to style or a bit iffy. My entry is my 2nd ever AG so I would be happy for people to let me know where it can be tuned up. I printed the labels last night and realised I didn't mark a best after date.....it has been in the bottle for over a month but will improve for up to 6 odd months.


----------



## facter (13/12/06)

well, my backup brew seems to be going okay - theres no way the IPA is going to be ready in time (alas - I also do think it may have sprung an enfection from the problems i had with the yeast) but I think that this Hefe will be ready .. had a few problems getting it down past 1020 so racked it to secondary yesterday (I dont usually secondary weizens) to let it go out a bit more over the next few days.

Used temp control, but am trying the Hefe IV for the first time - a lot, lot more banana than the 3068 and im not sure if I'll use it again .. so if you like banana, thats okay ... me, im a cloves guy and therefore its not hugely to my taste, but its definately drinkable. Err. I hope!


Oh, moral of the story is that I'll be bottling on Friday (taking time to bottle on my birthday, thats dedication!) so it'll be all ready to drop off, even if its not quite ready to drink yet!



Seeyas on Saturday, but please be gentle - I'll be _extremely _hungover from my birthday celebrations on Friday eve heh heh heh


----------



## barfridge (15/12/06)

I was rearranging the brew cupboard tonight, and I found an unlabeled bottle hiding at the back.

Chucked it in the freezer, and lo and behold, it was a bottle of my christmas case beer from last year, the poetically named 'eternal winter golden ale'. It was so named because the weather didn't warm up until late November/early December.

If I had of known what it was, I would have bought it along to the swap. It would be the only beer I have that is ready to drink 

But instead you'll have to settle for a picture, please note the huge ice cream head. I really overcarbonated this one.


----------

